# Motorholme - any experience?



## 115777 (Aug 20, 2008)

We are looking to buy our first motorhome and have been talking to Motorholme to sell us a Mooveo C647 and then let it out for us when we aren't using it. Does anyone have any experience with this company? Thanks


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We rented one from them to see if we could use the drop down bed in an A class.

The 1st was as you are proposing ie the chap bought from them to rent out. To be fair it was older than a Mooveo could be. It was not v.good condition and we broke down day 2.

The guy only had private b/down cover & when they found we had hired it, they refused any further help. He had to join AA and recover us that way.

We then tried again, with Motorholme, but with a different owner and it worked this time.

Sorry this is from the other side of the fence but hopefully it will bump it for someone else to comment.

Regards.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Is this 

the motorhome company,

or another one?



not as daft a question as it may firt seem.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi lawfumar,

we put our last 'van with him, an a class as it was sitting on the drive the majority of the time. first time hired out and it came back with a broken wing mirror, replaced and paid for no problem. second rental came back with the slide for the toilet cassette missing after being power washed, luckily no damage. it also stank to high heaven. last rental it came back spotless but we decided not to rent it again and wouldn't rent this one.

cheers
simon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rentals*

Hello,

I would not rent out our Motorhome, would rather sell it if need be the case. However, if it was an old or cheaper model, then I may consider renting it out.

Simon, I would be very choosy what guests I took in an S-Class, let alone rentals.

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorholme*

Hi

Are you thinking of buying a new or used van from them?

If you are planning to buy a van and then let it out on a rental basis, can I ask some blunt questions.

1) I hire the motorhome, for example the 1st Sept to the 10th Sept. On the return journey, I reverse into a tree and the motorhome will be off the road for three weeks. How do you feel about your pride and joy?

2) To complicate it further, you had another customer hiring the van immediately after I was supposed to return it intact?

3) The van is on the road again and you let it out to a respectable couple. Unfortunately, one of them hs one too many and tinkles in the bed.

The list could go on.

On the flip side, I am borrowing a motorhome from a friend for a few weeks and clean it, wash it and take care of it even though the van is older than any I have owned.

Russell


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Read a thread some where else where this company are bad news.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Motorholme*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you thinking of buying a new or used van from them?
> 
> ...


(2) Been there , done that

(3) been there done that too....well sort of.

now, if you look at my website, you'll see why the costs to hire are so high. Also thats why I include a £ 1000.00 cleaning repair deposit payable up front and repay if appropriate 3 weeks after the hire completion.


----------



## 115814 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi need a little help we hired a motor home from motorholme and well to cut a long story short it was a lot older then we were led to believe with scratches and dents all over, we had to arrange a late evening collection the day before because the owner was away and his partner was going away the next morning. We spent the next day cleaning the inside, the owner was uncontactable 8O , to cut it even shorter we wrote a letter of complaint when we got back, the reply was quite outstanding, they would compensate us £150 but we would also be charged an extra £150 for the extra days rental and an extra £350 to repair a panel, as you can imagine I am a little unhappy, :evil: 
Cheers nat


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

We did a "try before you buy" from them last year:

1) was told it would be a swift sundance on 06 plate
2) documents and instructions were for an Autotrail dakota which was no-where near as suitable and a bit too big for our requirements with no passenger seat belts
3) The people who owned the dakota were really good
4) and very embarrassed when we found that a previous renter had sneaked a hairy black dog inside and left dog hairs all over the mattress protectors
5) the dakota was a bit tired but a nice vehicle overall
6) the one thing that the whole experience did tell both of us, was to NEVER EVER RENT OUT A MOTORHOME if you can possibly afford not to.

Motorholme apparently took a very fat commission it seems for not doing very much (that's what the owner said to us) but it is really a case of horses for courses. Someone, somewhere is going to trash your pride and joy sometime, and it might be real soon, just when you want to go away in it.

As posted elsewhere, I think that there are significant insurance issues with self hire as well.

Hope the above helps. I wouldn't - others would. It's a free country (just)


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> It's a free country (just)


where do you live? always fancied living in a free country :lol: :lol:

simon


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Try living in Saudi Arabia, or indeed Switzerland - where I wasted a total of 15 years of my life (12+3). Then you will appreciate a free (just) country :wink:


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I think if anyone is considering renting out their motorhome, then you must accept the fact that the high rewards are with high risk!

Yes, you may get the odd dent and scratch, which is covered by their deposit/insurance, or you may think 'oh well, its a free motorhome'

If it is your pride and joy, probably be best not to rent it out if you can't bear the thought of it being used by others - alternatively vet them well, or aim for a higher market!

Self drive hire insurance is very hard to obtain, and very expensive. But it will cover you in the event of anything happening, comprehensively and any costs incurred/loss of earnings subsequent hire of another vehicle whilst yours in being repaired.

Basically, go in with your eyes open and head fully engaged. Expect the odd knock and bang and accept that as par for the course. If you have, or are looking at buying a van to let out, then think carefully! That a-class may look lovely and be high luxury...but what is the odds that everyone will be able/comfortable driving something that size? What are the odds of them hitting it?

A van conversion/c class may be a better choice, as they are far easier to drive! Try to avoid long or tag axle vans as well, as they are bigger beasts for the inexperienced. Put a hieght chart on the windscreen/dash too to let them know how tall they are!

Choice is yours!


----------



## 117354 (Oct 11, 2008)

grumpyman said:


> Read a thread some where else where this company are bad news.


Can you explain further.........or do you have a link, as i am considering buying a Mooveo C647 from this very company

Regards

Steve


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

IMPORTANT. don't forget people ,if you buy a new motor home your warranty will more than likely become invalid if used for hire or reward. Read the small print in the terms and conditions of warranty. Like every one else says if it is your pride and joy don't hire it out.If you brought it second hand with the intention of hiring it out and don't mind the damage that goes hand in hand with hire then go for it.


----------



## 126350 (Jul 30, 2009)

if the problem is the deal with the HP company couldn't you get round this by getting a bank loan to cover most of the purchase?


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, A bank loan is not a hire-purchase agreement, it is just a cash loan. YOU owe the funds, they are not secured on the vehicle. The problem with H/P is that you do not own the vehicle until paid for - it is hired to you and you are then not permitted to hire to anyone else.

With all management companies, look around, research and ask questions for as long as you like. Those that pressurise you, or advise you not to tell your insurers are being dishonest and that needs to be taken into consideration. You need an honest company that supports you and treats the van as they would their own vehicle. The more secure the management company the more secure your vehicle is.


----------



## 126350 (Jul 30, 2009)

Do you automatically invalidate your warranty by hiring your van out?

If so, how come so many new vans are hired out?


----------



## oatmealgroup (Nov 7, 2012)

*Motorholme*

Hi everyone thanks for your responses, it is indeed a bit of a minefield as I want the camper to pay for itself without it getting totally trashes (so wonder whether a 2 berth is a better option working on the basis retired couple hiring), fully accept that it will get scratched and damaged.


----------



## oatmealgroup (Nov 7, 2012)

bandaid said:


> Is this
> 
> the motorhome company,
> 
> ...


yes the motorholme company, reviews arent great unfortunately


----------

